# 2011 Sentra Key Replacement



## notnotbuddy (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey everyone, kind of a noob here.

Somehow, the key for my 2011 Sentra SR worked it's way off my keyring and got lost. I still have the keyless entry fob. I know of chipped keys but my key showed no visible chip and it is not an Intelli-Key. It's been years since I replaced a key and I was wondering if I can simply go to the hardware store and pick up a replacement. 

In short, are non Intelli-Keys still chipped and require programming?


----------



## GoldenBoyRB (Jul 26, 2012)

nope, you will need the chip key. get them at your nissan dealership, or if you think they charged too much for a chipped key, ask for the part number, then search on ebay. though if you only need to get the key, might better off with your dealership. they'll cut it, but for programming, nissan service dept will charge you 1hr of their labor rate (here in CA it's $110, what a ripoff right? right) remember to bring all of your keys.. i mean ALL KEYS and REMOTES.

another alternative, some locksmith might be able to do so, but I've never tried it myself. dont risk it.


----------



## AmyBebe (Feb 16, 2012)

GoldenBoyRB said:


> nope, you will need the chip key. get them at your nissan dealership, or if you think they charged too much for a chipped key, ask for the part number, then search on ebay. though if you only need to get the key, might better off with your dealership. they'll cut it, but for programming, nissan service dept will charge you 1hr of their labor rate (here in CA it's $110, what a ripoff right? right) remember to bring all of your keys.. i mean ALL KEYS and REMOTES.
> 
> another alternative, some locksmith might be able to do so, but I've never tried it myself. dont risk it.


The programming takes only a couple minutes if that & you can do it yourself. I know how to do the Honda's but not Nissan. Ask around someone will tell you the trick, I wouldn't pay the service dept.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Someone posted a method to do it from a site that sells keys a while back, but it required two keys that were already programmed to do it. Not sure if it works or not as I haven't had a chance to do it. Some locksmiths can do the key programming and for a lot cheaper (usually) than the dealer.


----------



## wogie (May 28, 2012)

I have not tried this but this may work:

How to Program Nissan Car Key Fobs | eHow.com

On our Mazda MPV I lost one key fob and key (actually "misplaced" it) in 2003 and the dealership charges were $25.55 for the key and $68.64 for the transmitter. There was no charge for the programming but they had to program both keys/ fobs.

I watched them do the whole procedure and I could not believe the sequence they went through of putting key in, etc. and then opening the drivers door, etc. It's all designed to make it tricky to have someone duplicate your key.

About 3 weeks after getting the new key & fob I found the old "lost" one on my desk under some papers. I keep it as a spare but it will only open the doors mechanically and the fob will work to open them remotely. But the key will let the engine crank but it will not start. I didn't want to pay to have all three keys/fobs reprogrammed.


----------



## prabhurk1983 (Jul 5, 2014)

*Nissan Key Replacement*

Hi 

My Nissan Sentra 2011 model key was broken in the Top of the Key ( mean in the place of the key chain slot). Because of this I cannot able to hang in the key chain . My Key is still working 

What should be the best option and which will be cheap option ? or Whether Nisssan will replace my keys ?


Thanks
Prabhu


----------

